# Heard of Hilmac Poodles Breeder?



## Denver (Aug 16, 2015)

I'm wondering if anyone's heard of or dealt with Hilmac Poodles?
Looking for a miniature female!
THanks!!


----------



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Not a lot can be determined by their website. They show ONE picture of a champion and my eyes are bad but it looks like it was from 1993. I don't see them mention anything about testing. They very well could do it, but it is something that would be the first thing that I asked.


----------

